

Yahoo Announces Resignation of Jerry Yang - Slimy
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/yahoo-announces-resignation-of-jerry-yang-2012-01-17

======
mdwrigh2
More discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3476665>

------
beatle
This is a good thing for Yahoo! Jerry Yang was a good founder and
entrepreneur, but he doesn't have the skills or knowledge to run a Fortune 500
company. His decision not to sell to Microsoft and hiring Carol Bartz are some
of his most fatal mistakes as Chief Yahoo!

~~~
bhc3
Agree. Turn down $33/share from MSFT, you'd better have a killer plan to get
your valuation higher. Never saw anything indicating a better plan.

